# All Terrain Tires/Lift for 2013 Rogue Select



## JOsto8943 (Nov 4, 2018)

I recently bought a 2013 Rogue Select and I want to make it look a bit more aggressive, gain some utility, but not weaken my suspension with aftermarket parts. I found a bolt on 2" lift kit on Ready Lift. Would this kit weaken my stock suspension? This would allow me to install 245/65-17 tire on a 17x8 wheel with a +38 offset. Would this negatively effect my suspension? Should I upgrade shocks and springs? If I did not install the lift kit and just put the all terrain tires on smaller wheels would this be better long term? Could I consider spacers or would this strain the suspension/hub/axel? I am far from a car guy and would like some input on upgrading my Rogue on the cheap but while being smart. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Lift kits do sometimes affect the suspension in negative ways like having a rough ride, steering problems, incorrect alignment. Running spacers will increase stress on the wheel bearings wearing them out in a shorter period of time. Putting all terrain tires on smaller wheels would be a better choice.


----------

